# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  After-Market Triggers for A Battle Rifle?

## tommyzDad

If one were planning a *self-defense* rifle build (16-inch barrel, mid-length gas system), and looking at after-market 2-stage triggers, would ones with a trigger weight of 4.5lb (e.g. Geissele's) be acceptable?

----------


## Ronin Truth

AK47 or AK74 or AR10 or AR15.  Don't reinvent the wheel.

----------


## tommyzDad

Ah, sorry.

 AR15, 5.56mm.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Why?  People go with aftermarket triggers for accuracy, generally for competitive shooting.  You're building something that will go around corners well and trades accuracy for compact.  That comes with a $200 tax stamp, btw.  In self defense situations squeezing the trigger generally goes out the window in favor of convulsively grab gun and throw lead downstream.

-t

----------

